# Need experienced TREN A users. - Tren flu?



## Ljb (Oct 14, 2009)

Hey all, now this is my second cycle, my first was pretty much just Test E, and a bit of Test P. I experienced flu like symptoms coming off but not like this.

Im taking Tren A / Test P at the moment EOD - 75mg/100mg, and its been a week and im bed ridden. It could be coincedence that Im this sick, as my other halve does work with germy little kids in a nursery so i couldve caught it from her as she got ill.

My questions are:

Has anyone experienced this? To the extent of bed ridden?

And more importantly, ive got a jab tonight, is it safe to jab up with my immune system already this ****ed?


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

I'm on tren a and test p jabbing each day.

Felt crap everyday for 3 weeks, have ran both before with no problems.

Have been told to use an anti e I.e. Adex or take 300mg aspirin each day.

Anti e coz a rapid increase in test levels can cause estrogen, plus all steroids lead to an increase in red blood cells which can lead to lethargy and illness aspirin will help reduce Rbc.


----------



## Ljb (Oct 14, 2009)

Has this helped? Only trouble is adex is so expensive!!!


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Ljb said:


> Has this helped? Only trouble is adex is so expensive!!!


Really? Why is it when most think of stuff that makes them grow they don't think it's expensive yet the bits they help a cycle go smoothly and take care of the sides (which normally cost about the same as a vial of test) it's deemed expensive.

Not trying to be a cock and I'm by no means am experienced user. Just my thoughts.


----------



## Ljb (Oct 14, 2009)

Lol buddy i know what you mean, I usually spend plenty on the bits and bobs, but this time i felt i'd be fine...


----------



## Kiwi (Dec 24, 2008)

Never had tren flu, use to get test flu but don't get it now since taking adex on each cycle. Guess it comes down to your source, the pharma adex I get costs peanuts.

Agree with above statement, lots of guys happy to shell out for gear, GH etc etc but as soon as things like adex, clomid etc etc are mentioned they moan how expensive it is.


----------



## Ljb (Oct 14, 2009)

Im hoping its just a random bug going round as my other halve works with germy little 6year olds in a nursery and she had flu. In all fairness the tren sweats probably helped me last night sweat out the bug a little haha


----------



## Kiwi (Dec 24, 2008)

Ljb said:


> Im hoping its just a random bug going round as my other halve works with germy little 6year olds in a nursery and she had flu. In all fairness the tren sweats probably helped me last night sweat out the bug a little haha


Yeah I would tend to agree with you, lots of nasty bugs going around at the moment. At least if you are getting tran sweats you know its not fake.


----------



## Ljb (Oct 14, 2009)

oh i know it isnt fake because ive never felt agression off test before, but tren is a whole new story. sometimes i get so pumped up to train i find myself growling at myself


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Ljb said:


> oh i know it isnt fake because ive never felt agression off test before, but tren is a whole new story. sometimes i get so pumped up to train i find myself growling at myself


This I'm looking forward too. On test prop at the mo will be adding tren ace in 2 weeks.


----------



## bigfrank101 (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm the same mate , raised temp headache and feeling drained like flu , I've read on other threads of others having the same , I'm only half way through a 10 week cycle and wondering Weather to knock it on the head ,


----------



## Hit_the_weightS (Jan 26, 2012)

chilisi said:


> I have neber heard of Tren Flu, or felt that bad taking AAS. Sounds like a bug or something as you said.


+1

People think anyone can take juice and get massive but to take any aas you need to be in tip top shape health wise, it's not all about pushing weight it's about living a healthy lifestyle on the lead up to, during and after cycles basically all year round or you are going to get ill all the time.

You would be surprised how filthy the gym is. Lots of nasty bugs and microbes from people's sweat and general poor hygiene, so if your immune system is weak your going to get hit hard.

I am 5 weeks into my test e/tren e/var cycle and feel great, don't remember the last time I was ill either, I take animal pak, animal omega, animal flex along with liv52 and desiccated liver tablets year round, it's an expensive mix but well worth the way it makes my body respond to aas.


----------

